# Do you feed the male betta fish while he is tending the eggs?



## Philly (Sep 27, 2018)

Hey-- I am interested to know how all of you out there feed your male betta while he is tending the eggs, or if you don't feed him at all. Some say if you feed him, he will be used to food and start to eat the eggs, and others say if you don't feed him he will get hungry and start to eat the eggs :-?

So all of you experienced betta breeders, could you just let me know below? Thanks, it will help a lot.


----------

